# Proper Breakers



## wilston (May 5, 2008)

Could someone please enlighten me as to whether these are the proper breakers for this panel? It is a Siemens Panel and the breakers being used are Westinghouse.
The panel indicates....USE I-T-E TYPE Q 1 & 2 POLE, TYPE QT TWIN BRANCH
BREAKERS AND QF GFI IF REQUIRED. 
My guess is that it should not be allowed


----------



## chadmiller (May 6, 2008)

It depends on what you mean by “allowed”. NEC requires all equipment to be installed per manufactures instructions, if you ask Siemens they will tell you not to use Westinghouse breakers in there panels, so no, it’s not allowed. However, ITE (aka Siemens) and Westinghouse breakers for the snap in panels are the same physical size and will work in each others panels.


----------



## Lurch (Dec 12, 2007)

Chadd, it sounds like you work for Home Depot, with what is meant by "allowed", the same size and it works. What about UL listed as a replacement, Please stand out as a professional and do what is required by the code. Westinghouse is not a replacement for ITE unless specifically meantioned in the panel


----------



## chadmiller (May 6, 2008)

Home Depot?....Wow, that was harsh! All I did was give him all the info. If you look, I did say “not allowed”. All the information I gave was correct.

If you have been in the industry for more than a month, you know those breakers will function the same with no adverse affects.

BTW no one at Home Depot would have any clue what breakers will fit in what panel.


----------



## Lurch (Dec 12, 2007)

Sorry Chadd, I posted on a bad day, just had a tune -up on my truck the day before and this morning I go to start it and no go. come to find out the mechanic put 8 different spark plugs in the engine. all different makes and heat ranges, darn thing would not run. the mechanic said it wasn't his fault, as they all fit. So once again , I would like to say I am sorry about the HD crack. And you are right if I had been in the industry more than a few months I would know all breakers are basically the same.


----------

